# Rear Deck 6x9's



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it worth putting speakers in the rear deck slots of the cruze to enhance the sound with putting a little bit of bass or would i be wasting my money? Has anyone used the rear decks with aftermarket equipment?


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

You are wasting your money if you're looking to add much more bass to your system. The 6x9s are horrible in the Cruze. I don't care if they're Pioneer or not, they do not provide a good bass output at all. 

With the size of our truck, a good size 10 inch sub in a ported box will give you plenty of bass. 

If you're looking to upgrade your system your best bet is to go with components in the front, coaxials in the rear doors, and a subwoofer. That way you can have a 4 channel Class A&B amp to your speakers and a Monoblock for your sub.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking.. i saw the decks and tried to look into it on here but all i read was about the pioneer decks and not any other stereo companies.


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

i'm putting 2 acoustic research dvc 8" subs ($20 each on ebay)in the rear deck, i'll update how they sound once i get them imstalled and tuned. i currently have an 8" bazooka tube with a tang band driver, powered by 180watts, its enough that don't have to use my friends doorbell anymore


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I put 2 6x9's in my car, and added two 6.5 componets up front. powered by a small amp. and it does help. but i have a 8 inch bazooka tube that really helps the bass.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> I put 2 6x9's in my car, and added two 6.5 componets up front. powered by a small amp. and it does help. but i have a 8 inch bazooka tube that really helps the bass.


I have a bazooka tube as well. Can you give me info on the small amp you hooked up?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> I put 2 6x9's in my car, and added two 6.5 componets up front. powered by a small amp. and it does help. but i have a 8 inch bazooka tube that really helps the bass.


what kind of 6x9's did u put in your car?


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I out 6x9s in the rear deck, not for the base, but for the calrity. I added a 5 Channel Alpine Amp, also changed out the front for components. I put a 12" sub in the trunk. The Rear door speaker are TERRIBLE, just turn the fader to the back and you'll see. Loud and clear now!!
Jeff


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff Kehoe said:


> I out 6x9s in the rear deck, not for the base, but for the calrity. I added a 5 Channel Alpine Amp, also changed out the front for components. I put a 12" sub in the trunk. The Rear door speaker are TERRIBLE, just turn the fader to the back and you'll see. Loud and clear now!!
> Jeff


Pics please. Would like to see your setup.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i posted on here let me go look for the thread ok.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

here are the pics and stuff. 
i used 5 way 6x9's kenwood
kenwood componet speakers. 6.5inch and a kenwood amp. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-pictures/1372-2011-ltz-stereo-upgrade-6x9.html


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

looks nice! i wanna c pixs once you get your new subs!


----------

